# Aquaclear Powerhead 10 / Small 80gph Powerhead



## LucidTal (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi all!

Does anyone know where I could pick up a Aquaclear Powerhead 10 or a similar small powerhead? I bought a large marina breeder box for my 20 gallon guppy tank, and I wanted to feed the input with the little powerhead. 

A little info for what this will be used for: 
I really want to find a small powerhead that has both an input and an output tube so I connect it to a sponge filter as well as the breeder box. 

I found that the Aquaclear Powerhead 10 would work great b/c it has input and output tubes and adjustable flow (and runs to a max of 80gph), like the Shiruba powerhead, which is built for the finnex/marina breeder boxes.

I found both on US amazon/ebay but it's like $40.00 CAD to get them in after shipping and b/c of our weak dollar. 

Any thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## LucidTal (Apr 16, 2013)

Update: I am trying to special order the aquaclear powerhead 10 through a local global pet foods.  I would still love to hear more options!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I use this one from Eheim. It's a little strong even turned down so I split it to run 2 Marina breeder boxes.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/dry-goods...eheim-water-pumps/eheim-compact-pump-300.html
--
Paul


----------



## LucidTal (Apr 16, 2013)

That's a pretty awesome little pump, I will look into that, thanks!


----------



## LucidTal (Apr 16, 2013)

Update! My aquaclear powerhead 10 came in yesterday at Global Pet Foods (burnhamthorpe, Mississauga location), I am headed there to pick it up now. So excited!


----------

